# Rare 7A Seiko



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Donâ€™t even think SEIKO7A38fan ( Paul ) has one of these, = see :thumbsdown:

170667803638. Ebay

Iâ€™m sure heâ€™ll be along soon to give us all a lesson on this particular model :notworthy:

Or maybe ive just missed this one when skipping through all the previous 7Axx stuff.

If you donâ€™t have one of these Paul, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wouldnâ€™t like to be the one bidding against you in last few sweaty seconds

Or is it just another franken :wallbash:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Donâ€™t even think SEIKO7A38fan ( Paul ) has one of these, = see :thumbsdown:
> 
> 170667803638. Ebay
> 
> ...


Oh Yes I have, Robert .... it's a 7A38-7050











SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It was kindly donated to my collection (free of charge) by German Seiko collector Michael Rothe.
> 
> Before he sent it, he did warn me that it was a bit of a 'beater' / resto' project:
> 
> ...


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mollydog said:
> 
> 
> > Donâ€™t even think SEIKO7A38fan ( Paul ) has one of these, = see :thumbsdown:
> ...


Nice one Paul, just when i thought id got you beat :agree:

One point though, i seem to remember from an old thread that the chronograph font on a jap market model would be in bold print.

At first i thought it might be one from our indian friends ( ebay ) with a painted dial and hands :artist:

Wont be long before they come up with something more exotic in technicolour!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> One point though, i seem to remember from an old thread that the chronograph font on a jap model would be in bold print.


What the seller has written in his listing description is incorrect:



> I understand it to have been only for the Far East / Domestic (Japan) market


The 7A38-7050 is *not* a JDM model - but a normal 'Export' model.



mollydog said:


> At first i thought it might be one from our indian friends ( ebay ) with a painted dial and hands :artist:


No, this one looks quite 'pukka'. Though there was a Franken 7A38-705*A* on eBay last November.

See Post # 101 of the 7A38 Franken thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53526&st=90&p=615455&#entry615455


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

A few nice photos of Willy Hage's tidy example of a 7A38-7050 in this old SCWF thread: http://larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1137527379



















Now sold.  See also: http://seiko.freehostia.com/7A387050.htm


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mollydog said:
> 
> 
> > One point though, i seem to remember from an old thread that the chronograph font on a jap model would be in bold print.
> ...


AH, Thought id put my foot right in it for a moment,

but when did wales become the south west of england!

Being the detective im not, you cant be seadweller166656


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Being the detective im not, you cant be seadweller166656


Nope. Definitely not. :no:

The eBay seller is actually a long-standing member of this forum. I spoke to him earlier this evening. hone1:


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Mmmm Think 7A38s, got you now' maybe a previous tutor of yours :duh:

Wishing him good luck, although i dont think he'll need it with that one :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Mmmm Think 7A38s, got you now' maybe a previous tutor of yours :duh:


Wrong. :smartass:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Oh Yes I have, Robert .... it's a 7A38-7050


Here's a photo I posted in another thread, in the General Discussion section this morning:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I don't do Divers as a rule h34r: .... So here's a few of my 7A38's instead:
> 
> 7A38-7050 and 7A38-6020:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a few 'warts and all' photos of my 7A38-7050, showing the cosmetic damage to the bezel and bracelet links ....

and also visible in some photos, the slightly larger bevelled edge of the SKX007 crystal that I fitted as a replacement:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Apart from replacing the crystal, all seals, attempting to polish the damaged area of the bezel insert, and generally cleaning up ....

I've also done a little a bit of work on restoring the bracelet.

As you can see, from Michael Rothe's photo in post # 2 and these two, also of his below:



















The bracelet was previously held on by pins - literally :shocking: - large dress-maker's pins, snipped off, with their ends bent over. :hammer:

I managed to get these out, carefully using a Dremel cut-off wheel, :butcher: without doing any more damage in that area. :sweatdrop:

Replaced them with the correct Seiko (p/n's 81601169 and 81180109) Pin and Collar / Tube fixing, that I sourced from Seiko Oz. 










I also untwisted a few of the links and started tightening up the (black-coated) joining links ....

But I called a halt after a while, because little by little, I was effectively shortening the bracelet.

It was missing quite a few of its removable adjustment links; so I've since had to fit a clasp extender.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Duplicate post !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> 170667803638. Ebay


Well, for those of you who missed it (with 529 views, there can't be many ) here you go: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170667803638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2160wt_934



> *VINTAGE SEIKO 7A38 - 7050 QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH*


















































> VINTAGE SEIKO 7A38 - 7050 STAINLESS STEEL QUARTZ CHRONOGRAPH MANS WATCH
> 
> HUGELY OVER-ENGINEERED, MASSIVE SPEC WITH 4 STEPPER MOTORS
> 
> ...


The auction ended a few moments ago, at a few pence under Â£200, with the reserve price *still* not met. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mollydog said:
> 
> 
> > 170667803638. Ebay
> ...


As an off topic side note, I couldn't help but notice the how similar the case design of the 7A38-7050 is to the 7A28-7070/7079, right down to the unusual pin and collar bracelet attachment system. Same designer perhaps?


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mollydog said:
> 
> 
> > 170667803638. Ebay
> ...


Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Duplicate post !





7A28lvr said:


> Sorry, duplicate post.


And duplicate quote to boot ! :rofl2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> As an off topic side note, I couldn't help but notice the how similar the case design of the 7A38-7050 is to the
> 
> 7A28-7070/7079, right down to the unusual pin and collar bracelet attachment system. Same designer perhaps?


Yes, I'd also noticed that, Bruce. :thumbsup:

In fact, if you discount the larger diameter Tachymeter ring of the 7A28, their dials are uncannily similar, too.

Check out Derek's photo of his 7A28-7110 (a black coated variant of of the 7A28-707x): http://derekbartle.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=70767855

There are a few other obvious close comparisons that can be drawn between 7A28 and 7A38 case designs ....

The ones that spring to mind first are especially the 7A28-7020/-7029/-702A and the 7A38-7060/-7069/-706A

and the 7A28-7040/-7049 and the 7A38-7070. They share some common parts, and others are interchangeable. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mollydog said:
> 
> 
> > 170667803638. Ebay
> ...


It was duly re-listed in the first week of August: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180704945007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1702wt_1059

.... and that auction ended after 12 bids, at only Â£90.00 - again with reserve still not met. 

Re-listed once again, in the last week of August, the auction just ended moments ago: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170685517927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1646wt_1059

This time around it only made Â£72.00 (with reserve still not met), with the high bidder being a Zero-feedbacker !


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a little admission to make. :blush:

As 7A38-7050's don't come up on eBay very often, I couldn't resist having a closer look at this one for myself. :naughty:

Yesterday, I checked back with seller, and he confirmed he won't be re-listing it again on eBay, for a 4th time. :dontgetit:

In fact, he told me that earlier this week, he'd traded it with a dealer (plus other watches and cash) for a Rolex. <_<

So, now, I can safely tell you :secret:, that in late August, between the first and second eBay listings ....

I asked the seller if he'd be so kind as to send me the watch 'on approval', on a sale or return basis.

It turned out to be something of a disappointment. 

Here's a couple of Q&D 'side-by-side' photos which I took at the time:



















The eBay 7A38-7050 is on the left; mine (ex-Mike Rothe) on the right.

Although my own has a few unfortunate 'battle scars', I think I can state with impunity ....

That the example listed on eBay recently was *not* significantly better - in any single respect.

It's bracelet may have been 'longer', but that's simply because it was far more worn and stretched.

Counting up the number of links, in fact it only had one more removeable adjustment link than mine.

The bezel insert may have been better, but the outer 'castellated' part of the bezel was more worn.

It may have still had it's original crystal fitted, but that was scratched (as seen in the top photo).

In both photos, you can see the slightly more bevelled edge of the SKX007 crystal I have fitted.

Not that there was anything wrong with them, but mine had a better dial and hands / lume too.

The watch was duly returned to the seller, with thanks - but No Thanks. :no:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... that in late *August*, between the first and second eBay listings ....


Doh !







That should of course read late *July* - note the dates shown *WED 27*.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As 7A38-7050's don't come up on eBay very often ....


Checking back through my records, the last one I recall seeing came up on eBay in Germany in the second week of January 2010:










I distinctly remember bidding on it, only to have my bid(s) cancelled. :disgust:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > As 7A38-7050's don't come up on eBay very often ....
> ...


It was re-listed again in the last week of January 2010, with a better set of photos. Definitely the same watch:














































I recognised it from the minor damage to the bezel; bid once again, only to have my bids cancelled again ! :taz:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > As 7A38-7050's don't come up on eBay very often ....
> ...


Previous to that, was this rough-ish polished example, on an incorrect replacement bracelet, back in August 2009:




























If I remember correctly, that typically 'grossly over-polished' example was sold by one of the Filipino watch-botchers. :hammer:

It was subsequently immediately re-sold by whoever bought it, on Yahoo Japan Auctions, later in August 2009:



















So, in terms of number of recent eBay sightings, the 7A38-7050 is certainly a comparatively rare beast indeed. :search:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was googling 7A38-7050 (as you do :umnik2 the other day, and came across a couple of relevant threads on the old SCWF.

Remember this one ?



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> A few nice photos of Willy Hage's tidy example of a 7A38-7050 in this old SCWF thread: http://larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1137527379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well see also: http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/message/1176166587/FS-+7A38-7050



> *FS: 7A38-7050*
> 
> April 9 2007 at 5:56 PM (posted by Willy Hage)
> 
> ...


I've come across a few instances of distorted pusher tubes on 7A38's myself. 

Simplest way I've found to fix this problem is to remove the pusher assembly and ....

insert the shank (blunt end) of a 3.5mm Ã˜ drill bit, and carefully work it back circular.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I was googling 7A38-7050 (as you do :umnik2 the other day, and came across a couple of relevant threads on the old SCWF.


Another rather poignant quote came from Michael Rothe, further down this thread, from February 2007: http://www.network54.com/Forum/78440/thread/1171862422/What+are+these+from+and+do+you+need+one-



> *7A parts!*
> 
> *Michael Rothe*
> 
> ...


Which presumably was for the 7A38-7050 that he eventually gave up on ....

and subsequently very kindly donated to my burgeoning 7A38 collection. :notworthy:

Thing is, you should never give up looking, no matter how rare you may believe an obsolete part may be.




















SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It was missing quite a few of its removable adjustment links; so I've since had to fit a clasp extender.


.... and what you can just see in the background, of the photo above, are 4 bracelet adjustment links:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There's a certain eminent member of the SCWF, who much to my amusement, recently changed his personal text to:



> John,Spares it's all about spares !!


This is hardly news to myself. 

Indeed, I emailed him the link to the N.O.S. 6119 Rally Driver bezel he picked up on eBay earlier this week.









But sourcing obsolete 'Spares' is only half the battle. 50% of 'what it's all about' is knowing the correct part numbers:












SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Thing is, you should never give up looking, no matter how rare you may believe an obsolete part may be.


But I never give up. :search:

Postman's just been. :yahoo:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Time for a couple more photos, methinks.







Though I'll say now, before anyone else does ....

that fitting these couple of NOS parts was never going to transform this 'beater' into a 'minter'. :no:

NOS adjustment links added into the bracelet:










Three on one side, one on the other. The pliers marks on the original links were made by persons unknown, before me. :hammer:










At this stage, I still had to pinch up more slack from between the stretched bracelet joining links:










Couple more photos I took at the weekend with the NOS bezel fitted:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> As 7A38-7050's don't come up on eBay very often ....


Funny how my posting statements like that seems to make them come out of the woodwork. 

There was another 7A38-7050 listed on eBay in Germany (but offered with worldwide shipping) last week.

At first glance, it looked in reasonable cosmetic condition, apart from a stretched bracelet and broken clasp.



> *Seltener Seiko Quartz Chronograph Sports 100, 7A38-7050*







































.... but the 'gotcher' was in the description:



> *Rare Seiko Quartz Chronograph Sports 100, Model 7A38-7050*
> 
> First of all:
> 
> ...


If you look at the photo of the movement, the back-plate is stained and dis-coloured - a clear sign of previous battery leakage.

You could almost guarantee that the PCB (at minimum) is 'toast' - which the seller's honest description didn't attempt to hide.

Yet this non-runner still managed to make 101.00 Euros, doubling in price, in the last 10 second snipe-fest:

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=250910133678


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> As 7A38-7050's don't come up on eBay very often, I couldn't resist having a closer look at this one for myself. :naughty:
> 
> Yesterday, I checked back with seller, and he confirmed he won't be re-listing it again on eBay, for a 4th time. :dontgetit:
> 
> In fact, he told me that earlier this week, he'd traded it with a dealer (plus other watches and cash) for a Rolex. <_<


A little birdie told me that this one may well re-surface at the Birmingham watch fair on Sunday.


----------

